# formatura



## brasileirinho

Olá, pessoal

Queria saber como se diz em espanhol "festa de formatura" ou só "formatura" que tanto dizemos aqui no Brasil.

E aproveitando, como se diz "colação de grau".

Conheço as palavras "graduación" e "licenciatura", mas não estou certo sobre o seu uso.
Agradeço desde já.
até!


----------



## Mangato

Acho que formatura equivale a _*diplomatura*_.

Diplomatura = Estudos universitarios de grau meio; tres cursos 
Licenciatura = Estudos universitarios de grau superior; cinco ou seis cursos.

Colação de grau = Otorgamiento de grado.


----------



## brasileirinho

Então posso afirmar que no dia 23 de janeiro será minha "diplomatura"? Ou seja, é o dia em que eu vou festejar por ter me formado?

Sei que pode haver uma incompatibilidade cultural, pois aqui no Brasil temos uma forma de festejar esse dia que talvez seja diferente dos demais.


----------



## jcr.meta

De jeito nenhum. "Festa de formatura" é "fiesta de graduación", é pra comemorar. O evento em que o título é entregue ao (ex)aluno é a "ceremonia de graduación".

Eu tenho em algum lugar "colação de grau", nos aprendimos a traduzir isso na faculdade, só que não tô achando... Vou procurar melhor.

;-)


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Então posso afirmar que no dia 23 de janeiro será minha "diplomatura"? Ou seja, é o dia em que eu vou festejar por ter me formado?
> 
> Sei que pode haver uma incompatibilidade cultural, pois aqui no Brasil temos uma forma de festejar esse dia que talvez seja diferente dos demais.


 
Originalmente diplomatura  era a festa ou cerimônia onde se entregavan os diplomas acreditativos.   Hoje por ter dois graus universitarios diplomado (meio) e licenciado (superior) acho que o termo ficou para determinar o grau conseguido.

Fiestas de diplomatura y de licenciatura, são festejos habituais  em todas as faculdades.


----------



## coolbrowne

Caro *Mangato*, não creio que seja o mesmo:





Mangato said:


> ... festa ou cerimônia ...


No Brasil frequentemente há a cerimônia que, se não me falha a memória, é geralmente chamada *solenidade* (de _colação de grau_) e, separadamente, a festa, na qual se comemora aquele auspicioso evento. Enquanto a primeira será um evento oficial (_sessão solene_) da instituição de ensino que outorga o diploma, a segunda é menios formal e organizada pelos própris "_formandos_" 

Um abraço


----------



## brasileirinho

Muito obrigado pelas respostas


----------



## curlyboy20

Será que a diplomatura é aquele grau que por aqui as pessoas chamam *"bachillerato"?*

Os graus no Peru são:

Bachillerato: Estudos por 4 ou 5 anos antes de completar uma tese.
Licenciatura: Quando a tese já foi escrita, presentada e aprovada.
Master: Estudos superiores de 2 ou 3 anos.(pós-graduação)
Doctorado: Estudos ainda mais superiores.


----------



## jcr.meta

curlyboy20 said:


> Será que a diplomatura é aquele grau que por aqui as pessoas chamam *"bachillerato"?*
> 
> Os graus no Peru são:
> 
> Bachillerato: Estudos por 4 ou 5 anos antes de completar uma tese.
> Licenciatura: Quando a tese já foi escrita, presentada e aprovada.
> Master: Estudos superiores de 2 ou 3 anos.(pós-graduação)
> Doctorado: Estudos ainda mais superiores.



Pois é, aqui é mais ou menos assim. O que eu sei é que no Brasil a "licenciatura" sempre inclui matérias de pedagogia. Quem não quer ser professor não faz licenciatura, faz bacharelado. Pelo menos é o que aprendimos na faculdade.

No Uruguai licenciatura não tem nada a ver com matérias de pedagogia, por isso nós fomos aconselhados a fazer as seguintes traduções do português para o espanhol:

Bacharel - Graduado
Licenciado em antropologia - Antropólogo

E do espanhol para o português:

Licenciado en antropologia - Com grau em antropologia / que obteve o grau em antropolgia.

É claro que "mestre" fica "magíster" e "doutor" fica "doctor". Eu não tenho muita experiência nisso, estou falando o que os professores falam na faculdade. São traduções bastante equivalentes, talvez num contexto pouco exigente dá pra relaxar um pouco pra ficar mais natural...

;-)


----------



## argentinodebsas

Si te referìs a una fiesta que se hace para celebrar el haber terminado los estudios secundarios, acá en la Argentina se llama "fiesta de egresados" y es organizada por los alumnos, generalmente en una discoteca que se alquila para tal fin.


----------



## curlyboy20

No Peru, a licenciatura também inclui temas de pedagogia. Os professores primeiro obtêm um_ "bachillerato" _e depois de fazerem a tese, obtem a famosa _"licenciatura". _Duvido que os estudantes de outras profissões façam _"licenciatura" _neste país, mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## jcr.meta

curlyboy20 said:


> No Peru, a licenciatura também inclui temas de pedagogia. Os professores primeiro obtêm um_ "bachillerato" _e depois de fazerem a tese, obtem a famosa _"licenciatura". _Duvido que os estudantes de outras profissões façam _"licenciatura" _neste país, mas posso estar enganado.



Ah, interessante... Então você não terá problemas com a tradução de "licenciatura"...


----------



## jcr.meta

Mangato said:


> Acho que formatura equivale a _*diplomatura*_.
> 
> Diplomatura = Estudos universitarios de grau meio; tres cursos
> Licenciatura = Estudos universitarios de grau superior; cinco ou seis cursos.
> 
> Colação de grau = Otorgamiento de grado.




Lo confirmé, sí, es correcto lo que decís sobre _colação de grau_, es _obtención del grado_.

Salú


----------

